# Blood Python ?'s



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey everyone, got my baby ball python sold. 
So I guess I might be looking for another snake.

I was just wondering if anyone has any experience 
with blood pythons. I guess what I want to know is 
about their temprament, Ive been told they are 
a little snippy by some people and others tell me they are
very nice, like ball pythons.

I would also like to know if my

36 long 18 wide 17 tall enclosure 
would be big enough to house a male for life.

any help is appreciated


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

psychofish said:


> Hey everyone, got my baby ball python sold.
> So I guess I might be looking for another snake.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has any experience
> ...


hey there i got a blood python and for the most part there know for there tempers and there not a beginer snake but the blood i got is dog tame Sumatra Blood Pythons do have variable temperaments however while some can be quite calm and docile, others are high-strung, nervous, and quick to bite. but every snake is differant what kind of blood python were you thinking of getting??? they can get 5/7 feet and very girthy. here is a picture of the blood i got:


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

ive heard also that they are def not for beginners and that cage would not be big enough- they get very girthy! get a hog island boa, i dont understand why they are not more popular in the common reptile trade?? smaller sized, tame, and beautiful!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Post pics of your hog island boa please. I would definetly get a BP after I get more experience with my JCP.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

Yea i heard they have tempers like rock pythons. and they are very nasty snakes. my uncle used to have a huge one n he wouldnt even go near it.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> ive heard also that they are def not for beginners and that cage would not be big enough- they get very girthy! get a hog island boa, i dont understand why they are not more popular in the common reptile trade?? smaller sized, tame, and beautiful!


lol, maybe because there so expansive?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

My lfs has an adult blood aggresive fella. But usually depends on the snake and handler.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Any snake (well, very rare exceptions) can be tamed down with time, patience, and experience.

If you truly want a blood python, nothing should steer you away from it unless the problem in monetary. Just read up some care sheets, get a bigger cage, be prepared, and you will have no problem raising one.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

lol, maybe because there so expansive?
[/quote]

dude you can get one from a breeder on kingsnake.com for 200$, thats not to expensive for a snake!!! you guys need to stop shoppin your lfs for snakes... way overpriced and generally under cared for!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

brutusbeefcake said:


> get a hog island boa, i dont understand why they are not more popular in the common reptile trade?? smaller sized, tame, and beautiful!


How big do they get full grown? I found one for 250 shipped....
would my enclosure be big enough for one? Im not really looking to upgrade
to a bigger enclosure.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

well thats the size ive got mine in right now and i think he could make it in there for life??? mines around 3 feet right now and should get no bigger than 5-6 feet tops... get a male if you can choose...mine sleeps all the time so hopefully your not lookin for one thats gonna be real active altho mine gets real curious when hes out on me or the couch or whatever??? if you get one thats half as nice as the one i got youll have a winner! theyre just all around a very cool snake, and theyre said to be extinct in the wild so in a sense thats pretty unique in itself... get one!... let me know what you decide?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't know if you have seen this yet but ... here's a link to an article on Blood Pythons


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome thanks for the help guys


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

Red Eyes said:


> I don't know if you have seen this yet but ... here's a link to an article on Blood Pythons


hey there i really like that article very handy thanks alot man...adam


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Good article but one thing it didn't address is that Bloods tend to lay stretched out more than any other pythons. I'd often find them diagonally across their cages or at right angles, down a side and back of a cage. I prefer to keep them in longer cages and use cork bark tubes or logs with substrate hollows under them for hide spots.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> lol, maybe because there so expansive?


dude you can get one from a breeder on kingsnake.com for 200$, thats not to expensive for a snake!!! you guys need to stop shoppin your lfs for snakes... way overpriced and generally under cared for!
[/quote]

i look on kingsnake.com also. 200 may seem cheap to u. not for me though.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

you get what you pay for man... 200 for a perfect pet snake is nothing ... if you wanna spend 50 get a corn


----------

